

How we increased traffic by 215% - dnevogt12
http://blog.hubstaff.com/outsourced-writing-teams-and-content-marketing/

======
lazylizard
i clicked on the word "hubstaff" 2-3 times and everytime it sends me to the
blog not the homepage. guess i'll never find out what hubstaff does.

~~~
dnevogt12
@lazylizard - we do time tracking and staffing. Here's a link to time tracking
and the homepage - [https://hubstaff.com](https://hubstaff.com)

